# 5 Days Power with no EHU/Genny



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This is just for those who are starting out or worried about how long they can last without power. Ours is a large 7.1 mtr van with large garage, 3 of us living in it.

We have just been away over Easter so to say little sun seen is to say the least  

The first year we had 1 x 110V battery and just scraped through a weekend but it got tired and power fell faster and faster the older it got. 

2nd year we got an 80 solar panel and that made a big difference especially in the summer with the full sun. 

This year we managed to squeeze in under the passenger seat 2 90V Elcosol batteries. 

What a difference it has made, we had the blown air heating on most of the time and we like it warm. 

We charged Laptop on inverter alot as we run our business through it. We don't have a TV which I know makes a big difference to some. We had hardly any drop in power the whole time except the morning we left when it dropped to 1 spot on the panel.

Gas was no problem as we have an 11 and 7 in the refilable . 

Mandy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mandy

Good, useful information. Although we've not been away this year, yet, we know from last year that we can be permanently off hookup without running out of juice.

We have two habitation batteries, and a hulking great 120W panel on the roof. Our first real test was the Newbury show last year (i.e. May, not full summer), and we lasted from Thursday to the Monday easily, and the batteries were up to full charge by mid-morning each day, even when it wasn't sunny. Obviously, this would change during the winter months, but we don't tend to camp without hookup during winter.

We have blown air heating, charge laptops and phones and cameras and whatnot, watch satellite TV (so TV and sat box to power), and obviously use the water pump for showers and cooking, etc.

Gerald


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Similarly equipped to Gerald as in the above post, except my panel is only 85w, I never seem to have an electricity shortage!

One of the biggest things I did to help was change all my bulbs to LED.

I think it helps also to periodically clean the solar panel.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all very much for this very very useful thread

Jenny


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Just an advisory that if you mix 90 & 110Ah batts on the same circuit all will only charge to the 90Ah mark. Don't forget unless you have a smart (a true 4+ stage) charger. Then batt capacity will only charge to 80% of max.

Then realise that ordinary leisure batts should not be discharges more than 50% regularly (without damaging the batts) and you will see that you only have 30% of the stated Ah available to you!

Fix:

1. *true* smart charger (charges to 98%ish)
2. Fit deep cycle batts (depending on make can be regularly discharged to 20% without issue).

So for an example bank of 3 x 100 Ah batts:

Ordinary set up: 90Ah available
Smart set up: 235Ah available (BIG DIFFERENCE)

A smart set up is quite a bit cheaper than solar, but a 80w panel with that set up should keep you in juice for a long time!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just in case anyone hasn't come across it yet, there are some specific guides, written by MHF members, on this and other subjects:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

and individual ones of interest:

:: Introduction to motorhome electrical systems ::, written by me :wink:

:: 12 volt systems ::, written by Frank

:: Use and care of batteries ::, written by Safariboy

Gerald

_Edit: and they can be accessed from the very top menu, through "Articles" and "Members Motorhoming Guides" _


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good post Mandy;

We've a similar set up with 2 x 110ah leisures and a 90w solar on the roof.
We can now survive endlessly in the summer now without hook up. 



geraldandannie said:


> Obviously, this would change during the winter months, but we don't tend to camp without hookup during winter.


This is why we've gone one step further and also fitted a sterling b2b charger. Worked brilliantly on a 3 week trip to Germany in the winter where we only hooked up once and that was because it was included in the price.
This is a great option and is ideally suited to those who don't stay too long in one place. The drive between locations easily tops up the batteries ready for your next stop replacing or substituting the solar panel which can't be relied upon in winter.

Along with total LED replacement and Gaslow refillables as mentioned, I think we've just about got it covered unless anyone knows otherwise ?

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Just in case anyone hasn't come across it yet, there are some specific guides, written by MHF members, on this and other subjects:
> 
> _Edit: and they can be accessed from the very top menu, through "Articles" and "Members Motorhoming Guides" _


Thanks Gerald.

I'm constantly surprised by how many members ask questions which have been very expertly and comprehensively answered in these guides. (Not referring to this thread in particular.)

Folk don't seem to look there, although it is pretty obvious if you run the cursor along the yellow drop-downs.

Have we got the title wrong?

Does "_Members Motorhoming Guides_" not convey the right message??

Let's have suggestions if anyone has any. It is such a shame that the articles are underused when so many members went to so much trouble to write them.

Dave 

Sorry - off topic, but important enough to bend the rules I think.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have 2* 110AH batteries and 85w Solar panel full LED lighting and 12 Volt TVs, 12 Volt Sky box. We only use a 150w inverter for the laptop.

We at best can manage 3 nights even if it is sunny, the the Genny has to come out.

I guess it depends on how much TV etc you watch.

If I was fitting Solar again, I would go for at least a 120w or 2* 85w panels as a minimum


Richard


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Our motorhome is 2 years old next week and we have 2 x 90amp batteries, with the Sterling B2B charger and battery master (Vanbitz) and 2 x 85w solars on roof. We also have a NASA box for telling us what power we have (again Vanbitz).

We have a Camos, TV and digibox and do watch it in the evenings for a couple of hours or three if something is worth watching.

We go for two months to France in September and October and sometimes to mid-November - and don't have a hook-up, except if we happen to be on an aire and are lucky enough to get one - but really don't need, it, except it does come in handy to charge the dyson - or I just use a dustpan and brush if it has gone flat...

In UK in winter we have hook-up as we don't have enough sun. If pennies were no object I would have an efoy as well, but until they come down to a better price, I am afraid I can't afford one. (Although after a long chat with Eddie today at Shepton - he informs me the insurance problems and getting methanol delivered has all now been sorted)...so Ernie please cough up as it would be nice to have as a sort of belt and braces....

Carol


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

"I'm constantly surprised by how many members ask questions which have been very expertly and comprehensively answered in these guides."

Dave,maybe a valid point,but we don't all have the time to sit there for hours on end searching bits and bats,best to leave it to you guys who have nowt better to do :wink: .


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case anyone hasn't come across it yet, there are some specific guides, written by MHF members, on this and other subjects:
> ...


Hiya, i thought this thread was very helpful because it is giving "real world" figures for battery usage.

I have read the guides, and they are very well written, however the op puts it plain and simple, i managed X days without hook-up, and thats how most novices think.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

riverboat2001 said:


> however the op puts it plain and simple, i managed X days without hook-up, and thats how most novices think.


That's a good point. And with people posting what 12V devices they use in the van, and their battery configuration, it gives a reasonable approximation for power usage for different setups.

I'm sure the same applies to gas usage.

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Really interesting reading others experiences and usage. 

I do think the TV and the LED lights make a difference, we changed our over the table and sink lights to LED last year and this helps in the evening when playing games etc then just have the main lights when we want more light around the whole van. 

I think Andy is surprised how much power we got from the panel even when not that sunny, just a little and it perked up the battery. 

Not sure how to get people to go to other areas for info, have to be honest and say it is not often I wander any where apart from browsing others photos when I need cheering up and putting in the holiday mood. Or I go and check out the rally section to see if there are any new ones we can get to. 

Could there be a link on the odd forum headings were it would come up if a question came from that section. 

Thanks again for all contributions. 
Mandy


----------

